# Question about Kul Sool Won form Joong Guep Hyung



## Sdlively (Nov 24, 2014)

I am starting to learn this form and was wondering if someone might know. I read somewhere that this form repeats several moves in it. I was wondering if someone might be able to give me a step by step moves for this form and maybe where it repeats itself. I tried to learn 8 moves a week when learning a new form so I am currently working on the first part.

Thanks
Stephanie


----------



## Dirty Dog (Nov 24, 2014)

I can't say that I have ever seen this form, but honestly, I would think that getting "help" here might well be counter-productive.
There are variations in the way forms are done from one system to another, and even one school to another within the same system. Your best bet is to get instruction from your teacher.
Sure, once you know a form well, it can be interesting to learn variations from different sources, but you have to learn YOUR schools version first.


----------

